# Inbetweeners 2 - Trailer



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't wait , Bring on August the 6th :lol::lol:


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeeesss :thumb:


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

SkodaVRS said:


> If those are the best bits it looks a bit weak this time around.


I read somewhere that they purposely left some of the funnier bits out of the trailer this time as the first films trailer had too much in and little extra in the film itself.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Something to look forward too!


----------



## Cmak444 (Dec 21, 2013)

That looks great I can't wait


----------



## adam1988 (Jan 22, 2013)

looks brill :lol:


----------



## Chownie (May 16, 2014)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Can't wait


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just seen this today it's funny but nothing special drags on a bit


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Its doo doo..


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw it Friday , Bit predictable but very funny in places , Water park nightmare !! :lol:


----------



## Just-That-EK (Aug 22, 2010)

Funny but not as good as the first one IMO


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought it was more funny than first one the worse part was the desert that was pointless!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some proper funny moments. However a few bits were a bit poor for me. 

Agree about the desert scenes. It almost seemed as if they had run out of idea at that point. 

Still well worth going to see if you like the Inbetweeners and even if you haven't really watched them.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

not bad, id say as good as the first which wasnt anywhere as good as the tv show


----------

